# Clear Coat pealing on motor cowling - any suggestions???



## ddegeorge (Oct 22, 2009)

The clear coat is pealing in spots on one side of my motor cowling.  What can be done to repair it?  Any suggestions and help would be appreciated.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Wet sand then repaint. Me, I'm lazy.
I'd just keep using it the way it is.
Every time I try to make a paint job look good,
something happens to ruin it, usually within a week of completion.
Cars, boats, furniture all get banged up due to use.
I've now taken the Alfred E. Neuman approach to paint appearance.


----------



## ddegeorge (Oct 22, 2009)

Brett - once I wet sand do I need to repaint with color or can I spray new coats of clear coat?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends on whether you get any sand throughs...


----------



## ddegeorge (Oct 22, 2009)

I understand.  The decals are exposed so when I wet sand it may mar them.  I wonder if I can use a heat gun to gently remove the stickers and reapply them after I wet sand?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Wax the decals, buff, apply masking tape to protect from sanding damage.
Decals can get expensive to replace.


----------



## ddegeorge (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you Brett!!! I really appreciate the feedback.


----------

